# How long can I leave my rats by themselves?



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

My husband and I will be going away for thanksgiving and we were wondering how long can we leave the rats by themselves, we will be gone a max of 4 ½ days.


----------



## ushiwakafox (Sep 4, 2012)

I've read that if you're going to be gone fore a few days max, make sure that before you leave you clean the cage out, put a TON of food in there to last them the few days, and put several water bottles up. I'm also leaving for 4 days for Thanksgiving, but I'm scared to death that they're knock a the water bottle over so I'm having my boyfriend check on them. Maybe you should have someone check on them daily, just to make sure the water bottles are secure and they have enough food.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Be sure to put lots of extra toys in there too. You will likely return to find they've shredded much of their bedding and hammocks, as they will get bored.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I would say 2 to 3 days max, I've only left my guys alone though for 24 hours. 

One time we were going to leave them behind but we're lucky we didn't. A wild fire broke out in the area and we couldn't go back to our place for a while(the Steiner ranch fires, they weren't as bad as the Bastrop fires luckily, last year), so now I get anxious if we have to leave them behind, we're lucky our cat was ok, granite we were only gone for 4 days but the fire was on the other side of the road so I'm sure it was hot in there.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Our rats are used to travel... the cage is portable and rats come on all our longer trips.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

We've left for 4 days I think but we had a friend come in and check on them on evening 2 just to make sure their water was full up and food was given. he also checked the mail so it wasn't a hassle for him to pop in and check, we did this for him when he went on vacation [though he doesn't have pets, we just watered the plants] 

If you put in extra water bottles and food in different places, hidden in tubes and what not. for sure toys and snugglies =] hope you can find someone to peek in on them!
Alisa, Clarice & Nibs


----------



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you for the help.
Lucky for me I was able to find someone to come take care of them while we are away.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

The last time we went away for 3 days the girls came right along with us  We didn't have Batou then, and we just put them in their travel cage. While planning our next trip (to see family about 6 states away), we are planning on bringing them too.

I'm not sure how long they would be okay for...but ifyou had a friend or someone who could check on them they should be fine


----------



## PhoebesHuman (Nov 18, 2012)

My mum invited me to go on holiday with them in February, and I've found a boarding place as I would normally leave my rats to be fed by the people I'm living with but it's 2 weeks and I really don't want to take the piss. So they will be going in to boarding. I'm going to miss them so much!


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

I just left for 3 days (about to board the plane actually xD), and I couldn't find anyone to take care of my babies.  any more than 3-4 days, though, and I'd just cancel my trip. Lol. Im just letting the girls free-roam my room with extra food, litter boxes, water, toys, an food hidden places. The boys are in the bathroom since stubby hasn't been neutered yet. Same deal though! Extra litter boxes, food, etc. :3 my 3 girls have a DCN to themselves, and theyd still die of boredom if I didn't leave the doors open for them when I'm on trips. XD


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I let my boys alone for 4 days once. I had to go away for a weekend and we left a day early. Knowing no one would care for them I took precautions:

1. got a big food bowl and filled it to the max, timed how long it took them to go through all the food (it was 2 weeks)
2. Got a super big water bottle and timed them to see how long before they needed a refill (1 week)

I was still super nervous but they were fine when I got home. One of the things I did notice though was that they were a bit more skiddish and less trusting of me for about a week. They got over it so everything is just fine now. Your babes should be okay, they won't be happy with the lack of attention, but they as long as they water bottle is still hanging they should be just fine.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

My partner and I leave our rats alone over Christmas for 3 days every year. They're always fine, even though they miss us and we miss them terribly. Extra food, extra water bottles and a new toy or treat are the way to go; the old trick of putting an old shirt you've worn into the cage should help them stay familiar with you while you're gone. Clean them out before you go and double check that there are no rough/sharp spots anywhere in their cage that you've not noticed before. I also set the heating to come on twice a day in the room they're in, to make sure they're warm enough while we're away. If you can, leave the curtains open for them so they're not in the dark the whole time. If there are any rats that you have even a slight concern about health-wise, try to take them with you in a travel cage.


----------

